# hand weapons (bad?)



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

in the warhammer rulebook all single handed weapons are counted as hand weapons. do you like theis or would you rather see individual rules for different weapons ie maces, axes, clubs, choppas swords sabers ect.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The rules are already complicated enough without even more weapons. 
However i have to say some of the rules need to be changed, for example spears need to be more effective against cavalry


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

they did use to have different rules but it got a bit confusing and slowed the game, and these days there are so many different weapons mixed together in units that it would be hard to go back to that.

personally i think its a case of 'if it aint broke...'


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hand weapon, mace, spear, halbeard, great weapon, brace of pistols... choppa, cathayan longsword, ogre club, ironfist and any other army specific weapons I cant think of right now.
Thats quite a list of weapons you can have even before adding in the mounted and magical weapons.


I like that a large number of people carry a 'hand weapon' since there has to be a standard in order to other weapons to stand out.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

sundrinker said:


> or would you rather see individual rules for different weapons ie maces, axes, clubs, choppas swords sabers ect.


Play Mordheim


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As someone who's been trained to fight with a sword, I can pretty safely say that at the end of the day, the difference between a sword, axe, mace, etc. is just in how it's used-- the end result is identical. Stab, chop, or whomp, you're still swinging a piece of heavy metal at somebody with lethal intent using the force you can muster from one arm. Any time there's anything different done with a single-handed weapon in the game, it's to add a game mechanic rather than simulate actual effect. For example, Orc choppas get the +1 strength in the first round of combat because Orcs needed that boost to be playable, and it actually makes Orc players choose between choppa or spear, where before there was no reason not to give them a spear.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

As Stella says the rules for mordhiem lets you explore differences with hand weapon types but in general fantasy there is no real need as this would just over complicate things.


----------

